
“Affluenza Teen” Ethan Couch Released from Jail After 2 Years - masonic
http://abcnews.go.com/US/affluenza-teen-ethan-couch-expected-released-jail/story?id=54130494
======
masonic
Original discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892730)

------
jumelles
Just as enraging now as it was then.

